

Cubes Challenge - googletron
http://cubeschallenge.com/?game=optical&diffculty=hard

======
jawns
I'd love to see a demo on the homepage.

------
talmirza
So addictive! I wish there was a guide on how to play. Pretty straight forward
though.

~~~
dang
Sockpuppets and astroturfing are not ok on Hacker News.

